
Poland’s surprisingly beautiful cheese - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180327-polands-surprisingly-beautiful-cheese
======
genericthrow
Why surprisingly? Is Ursula Carlton surprisingly pretty UK lady then?

~~~
racer-v
People commonly think of cheese as tasting good but not particularly beautiful
to look at.

